# Anyone interested in setting up an insect hunting group around the New England area?



## MadMilli (Feb 19, 2020)

Let me know!


----------



## mantiscatamp (Feb 23, 2020)

I live in lincolnshire I love bugs if it's any good to u xd


----------

